# Canon EOS 500D Vorstellung



## Grunert (16. Februar 2009)

Am 17/18 Februar soll laut canonrumors die neue Canon Rebel XTI vorgestellt werden, in Europa als Canon EOS 500D.

Was wird morgen also wahrscheinlich angekündigt? 

Canon Rebel 500D
*Auflösung:* 15.1 Mpx
*Lichtempfindlichkeit: *100-3200 ISO
*Bild-Prozessor: *DIGIC IV
*LCD: *3″ VGA LCD 
*Crop-Faktor:* 1.6 (Brennweitenverlängerungsfaktor)
*Bilder pro Sekunde:* 3.5
*AF:* 9 Point AF (AutoFokus)
*AF:* Gesichterkennung
*Akku:* LP-E5
*Besonderheiten:* LiveView (gibt es schon bei der 450D)
Film Modus (wäre in der Einsteigerklasse bei Canon neu!)
w/contrast detect AF 


Ziemlich sicher wird einiges von der 50D übernommen.
Der 15 Megapixelsensor und der Digic4 Bildprozessor.
Wenn ich richtig vermute wird der 3" VGA Bildschirm, genau wie die 50D über 920.000 Pixel verfügen, statt der 230.000 bei der EOS 450D
auf canonrumors.com wird noch von einem möglichen rückwärtigen Wählrad wie bei der 50D gesprochen, dies halte ich aber für ausgeschlossen, da die Unterschiede der 500D vs 50D sonst zu gering wären.

Eher möglich halte ich, dass nicht der LP-E5 (1050 mAh) Akku zum Einsatz kommt, sondern der größere 1450 mAh Akku der 50D.
Grund: 
die 50D hat trotz des um 50% leistungsstärkeren Akkus einen viel höheren Energieverbrauch. Da die 500D aller Wahrscheinlichkeit den gleichen Sensor, Bildprozessor und Display hat, dürfte der Energieverbrauch ähnlich steigen.

Quelle: unter anderem http://www.canonrumors.com/2009/02/pma-2009-predictions-cr3/ und http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_500D.html

P.s. ich bitte zu beachten, dass es wegen NDA noch keine(!) Bilder oder bestätigte News dazu gibt


----------



## Zoon (16. Februar 2009)

Wolt mir zwar erst ne 450D zusammensparen, naja da kann ich ja getrost noch ein wenig warten.


----------



## DaStash (16. Februar 2009)

Grunert schrieb:


> Am 17/18 Februar sollte zu 70% die neue Canon Rebel XTI vorgestellt werden, in Europa als Canon EOS 500D.
> 
> Was wird morgen also wahrscheinlich angekündigt?
> 
> ...


Wenn diese Kamera der EOS 50D so gleicht, in welchem Preissegment wird sich diese dann einordnen? Bis jetzt ist low-end 450d, dann mid-range 40d und 50d und highend eos 1d und 5d.

MfG


----------



## Grunert (17. Februar 2009)

nicht ganz.
LowestEnd ist die 1000D eine etwas hochgerüstete 400D mit LiveView.
(Mitte 2008 vorgestellt)

was mich dazu bringt zu erwähnen, dass im Sommer/Herbst wahrscheinlich eine 2000D kommt 

Preis wird wohl denen vorheriger Rebels zur Markteinführung sein (bisher war der relativ konstant mit leichter Tendenz nach unten).

Hardwaremäßig ähnelt sie der 50D.
Von den Funktionsumfang, Geschwindigkeiten (FPS), Body und vor allem Anschlüssen wird Canon wahrscheinlich einiges weglassen.
Wobei das Einsteiger auch nicht brauchen.

Was im Endeffekt alles anders ist, wird man erst beim Release/Vorstellung sagen können.


----------



## rayvip (17. Februar 2009)

Klingt schon sehr interessant, hatte auch schon ein Auge auf die 450D geworfen.
Werde nun auch noch etwas warten 

Weis jemand wo sich die 500D Preislich bewegen wird?

MfG Ray


----------



## Grunert (17. Februar 2009)

Na immer noch keine EOS 500D angekündigt....
Heute haben dafür Fujifilm und Sony einige neue Kameras angekündigt ( http://www.dpreview.com/ )

Auf Canon warten wir noch.
Die US Seite von Canon scheint laut canonrumors.com schon zu früh Kameras gelistet zu haben, bevor diese angekündigt wurden.
(und die UK Seite hat vor ein paar Wochen die 400D von der Website gestrichen)
Also es könnte noch was kommen die Tage!

Wenn sich einer fragt wieso der ganze rummel.
in zwei Wochen ist PMA (Messe für Printmedien..) und traditionell werden davor neue Kameras, Linsen... vorgestellt und dann auf der PMA ausgestellt.


----------



## dot (17. Februar 2009)

Wird diese Canon wenigstens mal als Massenspeicher erkannt oder wird man wieder in der Nutzung der integrierten USB Verbindung "beschnitten"?


----------



## Grunert (17. Februar 2009)

also, die Kamera ist noch weder angekündigt, geschweige denn verfügbar.
Alle die was wissen wurden mit einem NDA geknebelt.

Preise/Daten/Releasedatum können also nur vermutet werden, oder durch undichte Quellen an Leute, wie dem von canonrumors.... durchsickern.


@dot
deine Frage kann man wahrscheinlich erst nach Verkaufsstart beantworten 


EDIT:
so Canon hat nun einige Kameras und 2 Schwenkobjektive angekündigt, aber noch keine EOS 500D
also bleibt es abzuwarten, ow sie in 2Wochen auf der PMA gezeigt wird.
Oder ob die etwas älteren Gerüchte stimmen, dass die 500D auf Herbst verschoben wurde.

EDIT EDIT:
*"The Bad News*
We also have to own up to what didn’t come to fruition.
*A New Rebel 500D* - *Wrong
*- I think our spec list for the camera is about right, it’s just not here for PMA. Possible later in the spring like the Rebel XS last year? We did have a source that said no Rebel for PMA, so we were half right!"

von canonrumors.com


----------



## bkunlimited (18. Februar 2009)

Da die Produktzyklen bei den DSLR bei Canon in der Regel 18 Monate betragen, und die 450D vor knapp einem Jahr rauskam, wird es frühestens im Herbst eine 500D geben... Sag ich jetzt einfach mal so


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2009)

bkunlimited schrieb:


> Da die Produktzyklen bei den DSLR bei Canon in der Regel 18 Monate betragen, und die 450D vor knapp einem Jahr rauskam, wird es frühestens im Herbst eine 500D geben... Sag ich jetzt einfach mal so


 Wer eine wirklich gute semi-proffessionelle 15 MP Kamera haben will, soll sich die Canon EOS 50D kaufen. Den Body bekommt man schon ab 930€. 

MfG


----------



## Grunert (12. März 2009)

vor kurzem noch CR2 nun schon CR4 (solid Info)

Canonrumors hat die Information nun wohl bestätigt bekommen.
Nach kurzem Warten von Canon (angeblich wegen Nikon, um die Kamera notfalls noch zu ändern) soll es nun in 2 Wochen (25.3) soweit sein.

Sobald sie vorgestellt wird, halte ich euch mit einer neuen News auf dem Laufenden

Quelle:
Canon Rumors Blog Archive New Canon EOS Rebel [CR4]


----------



## Uziflator (12. März 2009)

Schöne News aber wass soll sie denn kosten?


----------



## BeerIsGood (12. März 2009)

Immer diese hohen Mp-Zahlen... Ist das nicht eigentlich so, dass es in den hohen Bereichen kaum Unterschied in der Bildqualität gibt? Ich hab das zum Beispiel mal gesehen bei 8 und 12 Mp, war kaum ein Unterschied. Wenn ich falsch liege schießt mich tot


----------



## Zoon (13. März 2009)

Kommt halt auf den Sensor an, wenn man immer mehr MP auf nen gleich großen bzw kleinen Sensor packt kommt meistens nur Gerausche raus.


----------



## Uziflator (13. März 2009)

Wenn du die MP für zu hoch hälst guck dir die mal an klick


----------

